# FOTD with Primpin' Golden Kitty & Deceptive!!!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Bianca (Apr 4, 2005)

Great!!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2005)

GAWGEOUS!!!! (as usual) =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks!! I'm in love with that lipstick!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 4, 2005)

Is that a MAC l/s? it looks great!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 4, 2005)

So beautiful!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow fantastic!! I LOVE Deceptive!! 
(Sanne its one of the new textures line) 
Gorgeous as always..I expect nothing less


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks again ladies!   

Yes its a MAC lipstick! I think that I'll buy a backup!


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 6, 2005)

I want that lipstick now!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Its LE so buy it quickly!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

Buy a backup... or not.... This is the question...


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 7, 2005)

Buy a backup! You might regret it


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 7, 2005)

wow that lipstick is beautifuL!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

Haaaa... don't know... maybe that will be my Back 2 MAC lipstick. But I can't go in a MAC store before 1-2 months, so probably that I can't find another Deceptive.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Jamiemeng!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 14, 2005)

very pretty!

i have a question, though: i got deceptive today and it looks nothing like that on me! it's not even a bit shiny like it is on you. do you just have that on and nothing else?

thanks!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

your welcome prettykitty


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

Jennifer, its only Deceptive, nothing else. Maybe because I have pigmented lips?


----------



## Jennifer (May 4, 2005)

mine are really rosy lips, like a dark pink.

oh, well.

thanks for replying! =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

Yeah sorry for the late answer, I don't have the time to write the answer -> The messages all go on the second page after 5 minutes! LOL


----------



## Jennifer (May 4, 2005)

LOL that's fine =)


----------



## smiles4c (May 4, 2005)

can I have your skin?  *extremely jealous*


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

Use my foundation and you'll have it.


----------



## smiles4c (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Use my foundation and you'll have it. _

 






 too bad I can't!  My skin can't handle any kind of foundation - I've tried 'em all, they all break me out to some degree.  I have freak skin, I guess...


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

Ask for a sample, Biotherm foundations never break me out even if I don't wash my face before I go to bed. They are more friendly with the skin.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Very pretty, love the lips.


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

Gorgeous - as always, so pretty and clean looking. You absolutely glow!


----------



## breathless (Dec 3, 2005)

you are toooo cute!


----------



## user3 (Dec 10, 2005)

This is one of my looks of yours!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

nice...you are pretty


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 11, 2005)

i wan that l/s


----------

